# Canon EOS 6D Mark II Registered With Certification Body



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 7, 2017)

```
The Canon EOS 6D Mark II, the most anticipated DSLR from Canon in 2017 has been put through a certification agency alongside a few other products such as the EOS Rebel SL2 and the PowerShot SX 730 HS.</p>
<p><em>*Note We’re assuming which product code goes with which camera.</em></p>
<p><strong>DS126631 (Canon EOS 6D Mark II)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Digital single-lens reflex camera</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
<li>Equipped with latest wireless module ES202</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>DS126671 (Canon EOS Rebel SL2)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Digital single-lens reflex camera</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
<li>The wireless module is the same as Kiss X9i and 9000D with ES200</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>PC 2329 & PC2355 (Not sure what this is yet)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Made in Japan</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>PowerShot SX 730 HS</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>PC 2329 or PC 2335</li>
<li>Color: Black / Silver</li>
</ul>
<p>We’ll likely start hearing a lot more about the Canon EOS 6D Mark II soon.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## m8547 (Mar 7, 2017)

I hope they make the WiFi connection process less intuitive. It only takes me about 15 minutes to get it working on my 6D. /s


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 7, 2017)

Well, here we go. 6D2 details coming in soon. Now we see if all those Bothan spies died for nothing.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 7, 2017)

The info seems to be on schedule. I believe that manufacturing is well underway, the approvals are just adding existing modules to new camera models, testing is done to insure compliance, but approval is rubber stamp.

I'd guess sometime between May and August for a announcement.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 7, 2017)

Very cool to see this thing finally happening. Very curious to see what the SL2 has to offer as well since I have an SL1 as a fun little camera.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the SL2!!! With the same sensor as the 80d and ability to natively mount any EF lens this will be da bomb


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 7, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> Any chance there is a 5DSR Mark II nestled in this release somewhere ............ ?


The logic of Canon releases tells us that, only after a few months of availability of a body, can be announced another model of the same category.
That is, there will be not 5DS update this year.


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 7, 2017)

I am very excited about 6D2. I have no hope but I would buy one if they implemented 4K compressed video like the A7S. I can live with a crop. If the crop is somewhere in the APS-C size would be better. Another equally interesting feature for me is 1080p @ 120 fps


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 7, 2017)

This is what I'd like to see:



6D-II rear ergos by Omesh Singh, on Flickr




6D-II sim by Omesh Singh, on Flickr


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hurray! I hope they certify that the 4K video doesn't suck. Where's the agency for that?


----------



## Talys (Mar 8, 2017)

Hmm. Bundle with the new 24-105 L II (just a guess, but I don't think it's an outlandish one)... I don't think I could say no.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 8, 2017)

So, my question is...


What is a 'certification agency' ?


----------



## Woody (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like Canon is going all out with their lower end cameras this year. They are probably motivated by their ~ 50% market shares for ILC in 2016. ;D


----------



## H. Jones (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm weirdly excited to see how the 6D Mark II ends up. I'm not in the market for an upgrade right now, after buying my 1DX mark II, but if it does compete well against my 5D mark III for AF/FPS, and has a flip-out screen it might make a great third body to shoot landscapes/videos with. I think Canon has the space to make this a very enticing camera, even for the more professional end of things.




CanonCams said:


> So, my question is...
> 
> 
> What is a 'certification agency' ?



Not even close to an expert on this, but I'd assume this refers to agencies that certify wireless components on being safe and within required wireless frequencies.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 8, 2017)

H. Jones said:


> I'm weirdly excited to see how the 6D Mark II ends up. I'm not in the market for an upgrade right now, after buying my 1DX mark II, but if it does compete well against my 5D mark III for AF/FPS, and has a flip-out screen it might make a great third body to shoot landscapes/videos with. I think Canon has the space to make this a very enticing camera, even for the more professional end of things.



I am cautiously optimistic.

I want to jump into FF, but I found 6D to be a bit old, and the MK IV to be too expensive for my tastes.

If this ends up being around 2K with the suggested specs, it would be just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## sanj (Mar 8, 2017)

The lightest, smallest FF body with great IQ and focus. Thats all pls. No 2 card slots required. Thx.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> So, my question is...
> 
> 
> What is a 'certification agency' ?



You know when you look at a router, or a wireless phone, or whatever, and you see an FCC logo and it says "This device complies with Part B of FCC regulations. 1) It cannot cause interference with any device. 2) It must accept any interference caused by other devices." or something similar to that? Nothing can be sold in the US with any wireless functionality without being certified by the FCC and bearing (usually) that marking. Other countries have similar agencies.

If you follow cell phone rumors you'll see the same sort of approvals published (they're public record) shortly before the devices are officially announced. Same for video game consoles, TVs, and... wait, what's sold these days that _doesn't_ have wifi, Bluetooth, NFC, or something else?


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 8, 2017)

StudentOfLight said:


> This is what I'd like to see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That D-Pad can be a little higher, I hate the current position of D-Pad on 80D, 70D, 6D and 60D. Either canon should bring back the joystick or just change the position of that D-Pad. Just look at how easy it is to use AF point selector on Nikon bodies with DPad being placed in easy reach of thumb.


----------



## Talys (Mar 8, 2017)

H. Jones said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > So, my question is...
> ...



thenewcamera.com has a subtitle underneath that looks like a bad translation. It reads:



> "Products which are using WiFi and Bluetooth connectivity. They need to get certification from Bluetooth and WiFi certification Agencies worldwide prior to its announcement. Once, these agencies check the product emitting Specific absorption rate (SAR) is under safety standards, they award the certificate."
> 
> http://thenewcamera.com/canon-6d-mark-ii-and-canon-150d-next-announcement-from-canon/



It's important that your shiny new camera not interfere with cordless phones, radios, that kind of thing. I suspect Canon would need approval from regulatory agencies like CE, FCC, CSA, etc. Also, different countries have different WiFi regulations (what channels, permissible gain, and that kind of thing).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> Any chance there is a 5DSR Mark II nestled in this release somewhere ............ ?



Canon has a scheme for the internal numbering of their models, so you can determine the general type from the starting letters of that Model code. DSLR's start with DS and powershots start with PC. I'm not sure what M models use. So, if you find a unidentified DSXXX camera being registered, that could be it.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 8, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I'd like to see:
> ...


I vastly prefer to use the AF selector button and top scroll wheel to rapidly change AF point from extreme-top-left AF-pt to extreme-top-right AF-pt, even when using higher end cameras which have a joystick (1D/5D-III/5Ds). I prefer the tactile precision of unidirectional movement with unambiguous clicks rather than the tapp-tappy-mcTapperson approach on a joystick or directional pad. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## kaihp (Mar 8, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > So, my question is...
> ...



All digital electronic products must be registered & certified/verified/DoC'ed at the FCC - not just products that have an 'intentional radiator' in it (ie: transmission system).

What is interesting is that they have a Bluetooth radio in there as well. I believe this is a new feature (I haven't paid particular attention to this area of the bodies before)


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

kaihp said:


> All digital electronic products must be registered & certified/verified/DoC'ed at the FCC - not just products that have an 'intentional radiator' in it (ie: transmission system).
> 
> What is interesting is that they have a Bluetooth radio in there as well. I believe this is a new feature (I haven't paid particular attention to this area of the bodies before)



I believe the BT support is new as of the 71D/77D (or whatever they call the 71D here). They also released a new BT wireless trigger to go with, so this will probably be a standard feature for bodies moving forward.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 8, 2017)

Just bought a 7DII and angle finder ... so I hope it doesn't have 45 AF points, lots of f/8 compatible, dual SD card slots, tilty flippy screen,


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 8, 2017)

Having recently launched the EOS 77D and EOS 800D in Europe I would imagine Canon will push these at The Photography Show in Birmingham, UK on March 18-21st. It would be great to see the 6D MKII turn up as a surprise guest and I would imagine they will be having show deals for the current 6D along with a group of EF lenses (the dealers present normally have these). 

Due to the fall in the value of the £ Canon prices have increased twice since the vote to leave the EU in June 2016 and I was informed they are due to rise again (a Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II was £ 1,499 last summer its now & £ 1,999 that's a 25% increase). The Canon 5D MKIV is £ 3,499 which is an insane price so the gap between that camera and the current 6D is a gulf Canon need to plug that gulf or see sales stagnate / fall in the UK as early adopters have already likely purchased the 5D MKIV and its price is putting off others upgrading. 
The 6D MKII has much more importance than the original camera and it will be interesting to see what the final specification will be and at what price (I figure £ 2,200 to £ 2,499 in the UK).


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 8, 2017)

As someone who is very interested in this camera, I eagerly await the official announcement. I'm quite hopeful that for my wants/needs this new 6D2 will check a lot of boxes. I'm quite hopeful this will have the versatility to be my main camera for many years. 

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2017)

neonlight said:


> Just bought a 7DII and angle finder ... so I hope it doesn't have 45 AF points, lots of f/8 compatible, dual SD card slots, tilty flippy screen,


That's ok.... I just bought a 6D at work.....


----------



## magarity (Mar 8, 2017)

I hope the SL2 comes in colors. I don't care for the white but the deep red or silver and brown look good.


----------



## canonographer (Mar 8, 2017)

In the late 1800s, if you'd have asked people what their wish list was for the transportation system, they would have asked for faster horses.

I hope Canon isn't just working on its version of a faster horse.


----------



## rpiotr01 (Mar 8, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Now we see if all those Bothan spies died for nothing.
> 
> - A



I logged in just to give you props for this.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 8, 2017)

StudentOfLight said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...


yes, different people different needs. But since Canon is already providing a D-Pad as a way of selecting af points then why not have it placed in such a way that its convenient to use rather than just an afterthought. Also somehow even the cheapest Canon SLR gets a WB selector button but EOS XXD(since 60D) and 6D exclude that button.


----------



## jedy (Mar 8, 2017)

Personally, I'd like to see a flip out screen - one you can fold around to protect when not in use (my 6D has a couple of marks on the screen) plus would be great for video shooters. I'm not fussed about 4K (lots are though) but any improvement in dynamic range would be appreciated. Two SD card slots seems almost a no brainier as does a vastly increased amount of focus points. For me, the main thing the 6D is missing is a clean HDMI output and focus peaking. I honestly don't see these being added as Canon seem to want the 5D series to be the go to fullframe video DSLR and are bound to release the 6D II with some major limitations on that score. Shame because the 5D IV is too expensive for me.


----------



## hubie (Mar 8, 2017)

jedy said:


> Personally, I'd like to see a flip out screen - one you can fold around to protect when not in use (my 6D has a couple of marks on the screen) plus would be great for video shooters. I'm not fussed about 4K (lots are though) but any improvement in dynamic range would be appreciated. Two SD card slots seems almost a no brainier as does a vastly increased amount of focus points. For me, the main thing the 6D is missing is a clean HDMI output and focus peaking. I honestly don't see these being added as Canon seem to want the 5D series to be the go to fullframe video DSLR and are bound to release the 6D II with some major limitations on that score. Shame because the 5D IV is too expensive for me.



Regarding focus peaking, cross your fingers for some magic lantern magic.
Although I don't use FP without an EVF, as live view is rather sucking the battery and I feel more convenient using a viewfinder.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2017)

canonographer said:


> In the late 1800s, if you'd have asked people what their wish list was for the transportation system, they would have asked for faster horses.
> 
> I hope Canon isn't just working on its version of a faster horse.


Or better dogs.....


----------



## thomic (Mar 8, 2017)

neonlight said:


> Just bought a 7DII and angle finder ... so I hope it doesn't have 45 AF points, lots of f/8 compatible, dual SD card slots, tilty flippy screen,



Product picture suggests 21 AF points. I would have hoped 41 or more. Can 21 AF points be used for serious shooting without reframing?


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 8, 2017)

thomic said:


> neonlight said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a 7DII and angle finder ... so I hope it doesn't have 45 AF points, lots of f/8 compatible, dual SD card slots, tilty flippy screen,
> ...



Product picture from where?


----------



## zim (Mar 8, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> thomic said:
> 
> 
> > neonlight said:
> ...



Think he's looking at that simulation pic from Omesh, the front view on the mirror shows three rows of seven


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 8, 2017)

zim said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > thomic said:
> ...



Ah. Hopefully its not just 21.


----------



## Doc TB (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm new here, so sorry if I missed some point, but are we sure that "DS126631" is really for the 6D Mark II ?

This code already appeared last year in a product certification news and was linked to the Canon 77D/T7i.

Check it out: http://www.canonrumors.com/upcoming-canon-product-certification-information/


----------



## Talys (Mar 9, 2017)

Doc TB said:


> I'm new here, so sorry if I missed some point, but are we sure that "DS126631" is really for the 6D Mark II ?
> 
> This code already appeared last year in a product certification news and was linked to the Canon 77D/T7i.
> 
> Check it out: http://www.canonrumors.com/upcoming-canon-product-certification-information/



If you follow the source on this link:

http://www.camera-rumors.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-got-registered/

it goes to nokiS___a-camera. I don't read a word of Japanese, but DS126631 links to this page:

http://www.nokiS___a-camera.com/2016/12/20161227.html

And ES202 (WiFi) links to a PDF file in Chinese.

That PDF file under the Chinese character for "7", has a date that looks like a Taiwan date, with year 105, Month 10 Day 27. Which converts to October 27, 2016.

For whatever that is worth 

And no, I don't read much Chinese either, but Taiwan (aka Minguo) calendar dates are very easy to spot. For those not aware, just add 1911 to the "Year" and you have a normal Gregorian date.


----------



## midluk (Mar 9, 2017)

Doc TB said:


> I'm new here, so sorry if I missed some point, but are we sure that "DS126631" is really for the 6D Mark II ?
> 
> This code already appeared last year in a product certification news and was linked to the Canon 77D/T7i.
> 
> Check it out: http://www.canonrumors.com/upcoming-canon-product-certification-information/


I think those links between internal DS numbers and official product names are just speculation until somebody has really had its hands on the final product. Not sure if the numbers of the 77D and 800D are known for sure yet, but if none of them is DS126631 (which means the rumor you linked was wrong), then chances are good this is the 6D2.


----------



## sanj (Mar 9, 2017)

I checked the wight/size difference between this and 5d4. Not much. So I now have no interest in this camera. It was meant to be my light weight travel camera. Ah well.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 9, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> RickSpringfield said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance there is a 5DSR Mark II nestled in this release somewhere ............ ?
> ...


There will not be a 5DS/RII next year either. Probably not even in 2018. Despite all the expectations that SONY would reply with a 50+ MPIX model very fast - nothing so far - 50 MPIX is still King of the Hill. Canon's 80-120 MPIX upgrade can easily wait a couple of years.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 9, 2017)

zim said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > thomic said:
> ...


To be clear it is just a photo edit to simulate what I'd want to see, it's not a real product pic. I've stated previously that (due to economies of scale) it would make sense to copy&paste the 61pt AF system from the 5D series rather than spend R&D on a new weaker system. When one considers dwindling camera sales, it makes sense to consolidate.

FYI, I've done a full video discussing my expectations and some speculation regarding the 6D-II over here: https://youtu.be/OZ8thdGzc0U


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 9, 2017)

H. Jones said:


> I'm weirdly excited to see how the 6D Mark II ends up. I'm not in the market for an upgrade right now, after buying my 1DX mark II, but if it does compete well against my 5D mark III for AF/FPS, and has a flip-out screen it might make a great third body to shoot landscapes/videos with. I think Canon has the space to make this a very enticing camera, even for the more professional end of things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in same club...1dx2 and a 5d3....I am tempted by 5d4...but dont NEED it.. 5d3 is ok..
but some fun-zy features and 2 more notches of sensitivity... sound cool..


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 9, 2017)

I'd like to see the 6D-II well enough differentiated and compelling enough to 5-series owners to have them add it to their kit as a great complement to the 5-series body rather than have it being seen as a cannibalistic threat.
i.e. I hope Canon Marketing positions it as a cross-sell, not a down-sell.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 9, 2017)

Talys said:


> Doc TB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new here, so sorry if I missed some point, but are we sure that "DS126631" is really for the 6D Mark II ?
> ...



Question then..

Would the 77D or the T7i be going through a certification phase this close to being released? (It is shipping March 30th per Amazon)


This is the rough translation via google for that page;

Tuesday, March 7, 2017
Unpublished model registered in the certification body Summary (March 7, 2017 version)
Code names of unreleased models registered in overseas certification bodies were summarized (as of March 7, 2017).
Canon

DS126631
Digital single-lens reflex camera
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Equipped with latest wireless module ES202

DS126671
Digital single-lens reflex camera
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
The wireless module is the same as KissX 9i and 9000 D with ES 200
PC 2329
made in Japan
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
PC 2335

PowerShot SX 730 HS
PC 2329 or PC 2335
Color: Black / Silver
Nikon

N 1546
made in China
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
N 1610
Made in Thailand
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Sony

WW 361847
China MIIT (2017 DJ 0805 · registered February 15, 2017)
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Olympus

IM005
Made in Vietnam
Wi-Fi installed
Battery: LI-92B
USB cable: CB-USB 12 (unreleased)

CP + ended and it came down, so we gathered the information at the present moment. Canon's SLR is a rumored KissX 7 successor and 6D successor.
Since Sony is often announced within two months after being registered with China MIIT, I would like to expect that a new model will be announced in the near future.
Posted by under the elevator administrator Time: 10: 33: 00


----------



## fyngyrz (Mar 12, 2017)

I am looking for three things; any two would make me buy:


Additional dynamic range
Better low light capability (primarily less sensor noise {not noise reduction, less actual noise})
WiFi access to RAW images via webserver/page so I don't have to use cable or card

These would be awesome bonuses, but are not enough to make me buy by themselves:


Intervalometer
In-camera stacking modes with alignment tools (median, average, etc.)
More low-light capable focus points
More user-presets on mode dial

I don't care at all about video, EVF, or tilt screen (actually don't want this, strikes me as something all too easy to break.)

The 6D hit the market as a reasonably priced, very effective low-light camera. I bought it on that basis. I'm ready to go further down this road, and it is my sincere wish that Canon sees the camera the way I do, as a product aimed straight at us low-light types.


----------



## Assworms (Mar 28, 2017)

The only thing that would stop me buying the 6D replacement would be the omission of optional focusing screens. I can get great results when I can actually focus on the point I chose. Instead I might look for nice used older full frame EOS.


----------

